# Freecoaster



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leuts.

Da ich nach intensivstem Training und einer menge Stürzen immernoch nicht in der lage bin nen Fackie zu machen, wollte ich mal fragen, was ratsamer ist. Einen Freecoaster kaufen, oder weiterüben und weiterfallen, bis ich es endlich kann.
Ich hab mal gesagt bekommen, das ein Freecoaster bei Street leicht kaputt gehen kann und *ausschließlich* für den Bereich Flatland ged8 ist. Stimmt das, oder gibt es auch Freecoaster für Street, bzw welche die Street aushalten?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

Übe weiter. Das ist der beste Rat den ich Dir geben kann.   
Und vergiß den Freecoaster, wenn Du kein Flatland fahren möchtest. Da ist nämlich Feinmechanik drin, die Du mit Deiner Grobmotorik vermutlich zerstören würdest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Biohazard- (14. Juli 2005)

üben üben üben, dann klappt das schon


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

> Und vergiß den Freecoaster, wenn Du kein Flatland fahren möchtest. Da ist nämlich Feinmechanik drin, die Du mit Deiner Grobmotorik vermutlich zerstören würdest.


 
Ach das meinte der Typ also...

Naja, ich eröffne ja keinen Thread ohne suchen, und da ist mir folgender Post von Bremerhavener (Ich hab den hier noch nie posten sehen. Was ist denn aus ihm geworden? ^^) aufgefallen:


> Dave Freimuth,John Englebert,Rick Moliterno,Krt Schmidt,Sean McKinney...
> Das sind genug Street und Rampripper mit Coaster, man muss ja nich zwingend n Taska einsetzen, n Odyssey Coaster hält Street sehr gut stand.
> _[...]_


Das Original ist hier zu finden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=69016&highlight=Freecoaster
Das ganze verwirrt mich, ein Grund ist, das der Thread von 2003 ist...



> üben üben üben, dann klappt das schon


Der Fackie war einer der ersten Tricks, die ich geübt habe. Ich hab es wirklich überall probiert: Q-Pipe, H-Pipe, Miniramp, Schräge Rasenflächen, schräge Sandflächen, abschüssige Strassen. Ich hab ihn sogar mal auf einem flachen Gelände versucht. Das Problem ist, das rückwärts treten. Ich weiß ja noch nicht einmal, ob ich micht drehen kann, weil ich immer vorher umkippe...
Ich bin voll davon genervt immer den selben Trick zu machen aber nie zu schaffen... Darum dachte ich ja an einen Freecoaster...


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2005)

Lieber weiter üben, spart Geld.
Am besten eine Quarter o.ä. hochfahren und beim Rückwärtsfahren immer leicht das Vorderrad bewegen, klingt schwer, aber geht ganz gut. Ansonsten eben mit dem Körper ausbalancieren.


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber weiter üben, spart Geld.
> Am besten eine Quarter o.ä. hochfahren und beim Rückwärtsfahren immer leicht das Vorderrad bewegen, klingt schwer, aber geht ganz gut. Ansonsten eben mit dem Körper ausbalancieren.


 
Leicht bewegen? Ich trete immer wie ein bekloppter Rückwärts... Vlt liegts daran... Muss ich nacher mal probieren, also nur ein bisschen rückwärts treten? 
Aber ich kippe immer schnell zur Seite weg, wenn ich zu langsam fahre...


----------



## cryptic. (14. Juli 2005)

üben 
ist so eine der vielen grundlagen..
und beim rückwärtsfahren einfach dem speed vom rad anpassen...also immer so ein bissel vorm druckpunkt treten


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Leicht bewegen? Ich trete immer wie ein bekloppter Rückwärts... Vlt liegts daran... Muss ich nacher mal probieren, also nur ein bisschen rückwärts treten?
> Aber ich kippe immer schnell zur Seite weg, wenn ich zu langsam fahre...



Also du brauchst nur ganz locker mittreten, wenn du das wie ein Beklppter machst, dann verkrampfst du zu schnell. Ganz locker und flüssig und wenn du schnell bist musst du nur etwas Druck auf die Pedale geben. Mit dem Lenker immer leichte Lenkbewegungen zu machen hilft manchen das Gleichgewicht zu halten, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig.
Probierst du den Fakie eigentlich sitzend oder stehend? Je nachdem würde ich mal die andere Variante ausprobieren, wobei ich die im sitzen nicht sooo schön finde. Aber naja, eigentlich ist er leicht, aber man braucht manchmal ein bisschen Geduld.


----------



## cyclon3 (14. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich nach intensivstem Training



Das hört sich so an, als wenn du nicht einfach aus Spaß fahren gehen würdest sondern zwanghaft an irgendeinem Trick festhälst. Geh einfach raus, hab Spaß und dann kommen die Sachen, wenn du sie am wenigsten erwartet hättest.. und ja auch der Fakie!
Dazu kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass du ruhig treten musst ohne viel rumwackeln und am besten das Körpergewicht nach hinten bringst.

Freecoaster kaufen, nur weil der Fakie nicht klappt ist der größte Schwachsinn, den ich gehört hab. Damit geht das auch nicht leichter. Dadurch, dass du noch trittst, kannst du mit den Beinen die Balance halten. Wenn du dich einfach mit Freecoaster rückwärts rollen lässt machst du eigentlich so gut wie alles mit dem Lenker und das ist das schwierigere, wie ich finde.
Wenn du mal nen Gefühl für Freecoaster bekommen willst, mach einfach Kette ab und geh zu deiner Quarter..


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

> Also du brauchst nur ganz locker mittreten, wenn du das wie ein Beklppter machst, dann verkrampfst du zu schnell. Ganz locker und flüssig und wenn du schnell bist musst du nur etwas Druck auf die Pedale geben. Mit dem Lenker immer leichte Lenkbewegungen zu machen hilft manchen das Gleichgewicht zu halten, ist aber nicht unbedingt nötig.


Ich hab grad versucht leicht mitzutreten, und das geht schon etwas leichter.
Naja, die Balance halten ist verdammt schwer, also probier ich mal das mit dem Lenken...



> Probierst du den Fakie eigentlich sitzend oder stehend? Je nachdem würde ich mal die andere Variante ausprobieren, wobei ich die im sitzen nicht sooo schön finde.


Sitzend. Stehend hab ich noch gar nicht versucht...



> Aber naja, eigentlich ist er leicht, aber man braucht manchmal ein bisschen Geduld.


Die ich nicht habe... heute hab ich fast mein BMX durch die Gegend geschmissen, weil ich beim Manual vergessen hab die Bremse zu ziehen und nach hinten gefallen bin... XD Aber vom vielen reissen hatte ich keine Kraft mehr...



> Das hört sich so an, als wenn du nicht einfach aus Spaß fahren gehen würdest sondern zwanghaft an irgendeinem Trick festhälst.


Ja! Genau das! Wenn ichs nicht schaffe, hasse ich mich. Wenn ich mich hasse, bin ich mieß drauf. Wenn ich mieß drauf bin, bin lass ich meine Laune an meinen Freunden aus. Und wenn ich das tue muss ich in Zukunft allein fahren. Also muss ich es schaffen.



> Geh einfach raus, hab Spaß und dann kommen die Sachen, wenn du sie am wenigsten erwartet hättest.. und ja auch der Fakie!


Omg. Kenn ich, aber nur von Stürzen.


----------



## RISE (14. Juli 2005)

Ein bisschen Geduld braucht man schon bei den ganzen Gleichgewichtstricks, von denen Fakie wohl noch der einfachste ist. Ich habe eigentlich auch keine Geduld,z.B. beim 180 verzeifle ich immer, aber wie Cyclon schon sagt, der Spaß muss dabei sein. Ich denke mal den hast du auch, aber bist vielleicht etwas überehrgeizig...naja, probier den Fakie mal stehen, finde ich persönlich leichter, weil du noch aktiv mit dem Körper lenken kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimbim (14. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Sitzend. Stehend hab ich noch gar nicht versucht...



Was? Im sitzen?    
Bitte tu mir einen gefallen und fahr nie wieder im sitzen!
und im stehn geht das 100 ma einfacher!


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

@ Salieri

Halte nicht verkrampft an einem Trick fest. Leg' Dir ein Repertoir zu. Am besten aus allen BMX-Bereichen; also Flat, Street, Ramp, Dirt und Race. Die Grundlagen sind die gleichen: Fahrradfahren und unter extremen Bedingungen die Balance behalten. Das solltest Du üben - ganz gleich ob Du schnell oder langsam fährst.
Und, ganz wichtig: Fühl' Dich frei. Keiner zwingt Dich, außer Dir selbst. Und gerade das macht es schwieriger. Und wenn Du am einem Tag keine Lust auf's Radfahren hast, geh' schwimmen oder mach' etwas anderes. Bleib einfach cool.

EDIT: Versuch den Manual mal ohne Bremse, damit Du ein Gefühl für das Hintenüberkippen bekommst.  

2. EDIT: Bzgl. Reißen und Kraft: Fahr' Rad. Ich meine: Heize durch den Wald, oder über Felder, bis zu Deiner Leistungsgrenze. Damit verbesserst Du Deine Kondition.


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2005)

habs auch ewig verpeilt, den auf die Reihe zu kriegen. Ich wollte anfangs immer zu viel Strecke und hab dabei immer die Kontrolle verloren. Versuch mal direkt nach der Rampe umzudrehen, meinetwegen auch noch in der Rampe/Schräge, halt kurz nachdem du wieder ins rollen gekommen bist. 
Wenn das klappt, legst du immer nochn bisschen Strecke zu. So gings bei mir innerhalb eines Tages nachdem ich Ewigkeiten überhaupt keine Fortschritte dabei gemacht hatte.


----------



## ZoMa (14. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Übe weiter. Das ist der beste Rat den ich Dir geben kann.
> Und vergiß den Freecoaster, wenn Du kein Flatland fahren möchtest. Da ist nämlich Feinmechanik drin, die Du mit Deiner Grobmotorik vermutlich zerstören würdest.



Bi-ba-blödsinn..

Musst dir nur ne ordentliche FC kaufen. Oder was glaubt ihr, warum es 144mm FC´s gibt? Weil auf Flat ständig die Achsen brechen? 14mm sagt zwar noch nicht zwingend was über die Stabilität aus, mittlerweile dürften da aber schon recht ausgereifte Street Freecoaster auf dem Markt sein und wer die Worte Chris King oder Profile in den Mund nimmt, kann auch mal über eine Sym Coaster (www.symhub.com) nachdenken..

Auch wenn es mit FC ein ganz anderes und smootheres Fahrgefühl ist, so geht das einfache Fakiefaren trotzdem nicht leichter, dafür sind variationen besser zu lernen und es macht auch mehr Spaß. Wovon man aber auf jeden Fall abraten kann ist Brakeless und FC..


----------



## NRH (14. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon man aber auf jeden Fall abraten kann ist Brakeless und FC..



Wieso? Aus'm Fakie rausdrehen geht auch ohne Pedaldruck.

Ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen:
Durch die FC wird der Fakie nicht leichter. Wie Du sagst, Du kannst das Gleichgewicht nicht halten, was soll da die FC genau machen? Eben, nichts.


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

@Rise
Fakie der einfachste? Ich find diverse Lip-Tricks in einer Combo ausführen am einfachsten. Zugegeben, mit der Landung und dem eufspringen hab ich ab und zu mal das ein oder andere Prob aber sonst... 

@jimbim
Warum nicht im sitzen fahren? Und den Fakie im stehen, werd ich wie gesagt morgen probieren...

@Hertener
Ich hab nen Repertoir.
Street: Grinden, Fakie
Flat: Den Namen kenn ich nicht, da wo man alt auf die Pegskippt; sich wieder aufrichtet und weiter fährt.
Dirt: :kotz: 
Race: Auf keinen Fall. Hab ich echt nicht die Power zu...
Ramp: Öhm, kenn ich nix geeignetes (trickmäßig mein ich).

Wenn ich keinen Bock hab, guck ich immer ein BMX Video, "um in Stimmung zu kommen". 
Hab mal gehört das man jeden Tag trainieren sollte...
Ein Gefühl fürs hinten überkippen!? Also soll ich ein Gefühl dazu entwickeln nach hinten überzukippen...  

@$H4R]{Y
Ich sehe im Skate-Park nur immer die MTBer wie die gut hundert Meter in nem Manual zurück lagen. Und das ganze noch im sitzen!!! Da wird man echt neidisch, denkt "so schwer sieht das gar net aus", steigt aufs BMX fährt schneller als sonst und bekommt das VR entweder nicht hoch, oder kippt nach hinten weg und reißt sich dabei den Sattel kaputt...  

@ZoMa
Du sagst also erst, ich soll mir einen FC kaufen, und rätst sekunden später von Brakeless und *FC* ab!? Okay... 

@NRH
Das rausdrehen pack ich übrigends auch nicht, wie ich heute schmerzhaft festellen musste... XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gefühl fürs hinten überkippen!? Also soll ich ein Gefühl dazu entwickeln nach hinten überzukippen...


Na, versuch einfach das Gleichgewicht auf dem Hinterrad zu halten. Und wenn Du hinten überkippst, dann springst Du einfach ab. Genauso wie beim Endo. Wenn Du überziehst, springst Du einfach von den Pedalen auf den Boden. Am Anfang habe ich mich auch immer lang gemacht. Aber wenn Du es ersteinmal unter Kontrolle gebracht hast, ist das kein Problem. Doch dafür musst Du schon ein bischen üben. Ob täglich oder nicht, das überlasse ich Dir. Mir tut's jedenfalls ganz gut, wenn ich zwischendurch mal einen Tag Pause mache.

CU


----------



## cyclon3 (15. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal gehört das man jeden Tag trainieren sollte...



Du SOLLST garnichts! Sei doch froh, dass du eben nicht wie im Fußballclub irgendeinen dummen Trainer hast der dir sagt was du sollst, sondern dass du einfach das machen kannst wozu du Lust hast.


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Heute bin ich öfter abgesprungen, als ich Gehwegplatten gesehen hab...  
Naja, Übung muss sein.



> CU


 
Gute Nacht. 

@cyclon3
Ja, da hast du auf jeden Fall recht...


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

@ cyclon3

Full ACK


----------



## jimbim (15. Juli 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Du SOLLST garnichts! Sei doch froh, dass du eben nicht wie im Fußballclub irgendeinen dummen Trainer hast der dir sagt was du sollst, sondern dass du einfach das machen kannst wozu du Lust hast.


*free*style halt


----------



## ZoMa (15. Juli 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso? Aus'm Fakie rausdrehen geht auch ohne Pedaldruck.



Dann zeig mir mal nen Video von dir mit nem 7er oder 8er 180-Gap. Wie willste denn bei dem Speed langsamer werden, geschweigedenn dich rausdrehen. Wenn die Landung noch etwas Bank ist kann ich mir trotz 7 Jahre FC erfahrung nicht vorstellen wie dass so laufen soll. Ist doch nur Stress..


----------



## -Biohazard- (15. Juli 2005)

@salieri: cyclon3 und die anderen haben recht, du solltest einfach fahren wie es dir gefällt, wenn du einen trick mal nicht stehst oder lange brauchst um ihn zu schaffen mach dir keinen kopf, desshalb bist du kein schlechter mensch   ich hatte das prob auch eine zeit lang und mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch für mich, seit dem klappts auch besser


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

vor 2 wochen hab ich wie n bekloppter den bunny nosemanual über son manual table geübt, hat nie geklappt, heute morgen aus spass ma probiert udn buff hat geklappt.
die tricks kommen echt, wenn mans am wenigsten erwartet


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> die tricks kommen echt, wenn mans am wenigsten erwartet


Ja, die Stürze auch!  
Aber mal zurück zum Fakie: Nix stehen, wenn ich stehe, reiß ich mir die Hälfte des Beins auf, wo die Protectoren nichtr sind, wie ich heute schmerzhaft feststellen musste... 
Aber ich hab gemerkt, das mein Problem har nicht mal das treten ist, was einen Freecoaster für micht unnötig macht. Nein, ich hab mehr probleme mit dem Gleichgewicht und dem rausdrehen...


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

@ Salieri

Gleichgewichtstrainig, sprich Balance. Auf dem Vorderrad, auf dem Hinterrad, im Stillstand, in langsamer Fahrt, in zügiger Fahrt, in schneller Fahrt. Üben, üben, üben...! Spiel mit dem Rad - und wenn Du mal das Gleichgewicht verlierst, verbringe nicht länger als nötig mit den Füßen auf dem Asphalt. Gib nicht auf, probiers lieber nocheinmal. Wenn Du aufhörst, weil Du K.O. bist, O.K. - aber nicht aus Frust. Und immer fleißig Radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Du sagst also, das ich so oft wie möglich an meiner Balance arbeiten soll. und zwar in dem ich nichts anderes tue als auf meinem BMX zu sitzen und in den verschiedensten Positionen versuchen soll nicht umzukippen? Und damit soll ich meine Balance verbessern? Also davon hab ich noch nichts gemerkt, hoffe sowas dauert nicht all zu lange...
Nur ich versteh das gar nicht. wenn ich nicht gerade auf nem Rad sitze, hab ich echt keine Probleme mit meiner Balance.


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Nicht sitzen.  
Wie willst Du denn sonst in die Pedalen treten?
Oder hast Du den Sattel bis "geht-nicht-mehr" draußen?


----------

